# Heater Bodysuit



## hogman3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever had or used one?


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Northern Outfitters suit, but I have been in camps with guys using the Heater Bodysuit in extreme cold conditions.  They worked very well.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 5, 2009)

I heard from some recently who own one, and they have mixed feelings. They are very bulking and difficult to carry to and from the stand. Also, if you bow hunt it can be difficult to get out the suit quietly,and without moving to much. On the other side, they say staying warm is no problem. It seems like a toss-up to me, and really depends on how much you hunt in temps below freezing..In Georgia, I don't ssee much need for one.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2009)

Used mine in Kansas this year and had a friend laughing at me for owning it.I killed my deer before him and asked if he would like to borrow mine.He says he will be buying one.Wait until the summer and you can save a little money.


----------

